# Ontario Blackberry users?????



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm thinking of entering the smartphone world and picking up a Blackberry. Since I'm not on a contract with anyone, I'd like everyone's opinion on who they feel is the best provider for coverage and service. Does one of them have better hardware (phones, etc) than the other.

Rogers, Bell, Telus, or other? I need this thing to work everywhere. Rogers is at the extreme bottom of the list for me right now usless someone with more knowledge than me, can change my mind.

Tell me your honest thoughts and opinions and why you think one is better than the others.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Bueller? Bueller? :noidea:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

looked at everyone out there, and if you do alot of LD calls no one comes close to Bell :thumb:

The Canada Business Plan is probably one of the best out there


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I went with Rogers as they provide much better coverage where I live. I've been with them for 3+ years now and no complaints at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Both myself and Fiona use Rogers with no issues ever, the only place I have been where we didn't get service was in the Detroit tunnel, I have had the oppertunity to have compared all of them in real time use, Telus has limited coverage when compared to others but that is changing, Bell is by far the worst in this area, Rogers gave us a great deal on our BlkBerrys with basically unlimited data and LD for $35 a month


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Both myself and Fiona use Rogers with no issues ever, the only place I have been where we didn't get service was in the Detroit tunnel, I have had the oppertunity to have compared all of them in real time use, Telus has limited coverage when compared to others but that is changing, Bell is by far the worst in this area, Rogers gave us a great deal on our BlkBerrys with basically unlimited data and LD for $35 a month



How'd you get such a great deal???????????????

Tell me more my good man!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm thinking of entering the smartphone world and picking up a Blackberry. Since I'm not on a contract with anyone, I'd like everyone's opinion on who they feel is the best provider for coverage and service. Does one of them have better hardware (phones, etc) than the other.
> 
> Rogers, Bell, Telus, or other? I need this thing to work everywhere. Rogers is at the extreme bottom of the list for me right now usless someone with more knowledge than me, can change my mind.
> 
> Tell me your honest thoughts and opinions and why you think one is better than the others.


I personally despise cellphones, they make my job much harder. That said, in my neck of the woods Bell has far better coverage than Rogers. Although, I hate Bell even more than I hate cellphones, so I'd likely get Rogers if I was forced to have a cell.

Only remote calling I have Onstar in my car which has far greater range than a handheld does.

I friggen hate cellphones.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I was with Bell with our BB service, then switched to Rogers about a year ago......better coverage IMO.

What I need to do is negotiate a better rate.......between my wife and I this sheit gets expensive.:mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Coverage is my area is my biggest concern. Specifically in my house. My current phone doesn't work in my house and it's with Bell. Now I'm sure the newer phones, especially the smart phones all have better reception than my 4 year old phone.

But the thing that gets me is that they all say their coverage is the best! 

I've been eyeing up the Roger's BB's only because they have WiFi. Bell's don't for some reason. :noidea: But looking at the Roger's rate plans tells me they are the most expensive of the Big Three with not many options. Bell has the best plans. 

I guess I'll just have to buy one and take it back if it doesn't work here at home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I had my phone last year upmin Owen Sound and got great reception, we are on the Rogers friends and family plan, I have the BlkBerry Bold with Wifi and it is great as well as a bunch of other stuff that came with it GPS etc. The difference between the BlkBery and the other smartphones is that BlkBerry isn't a programe based unit so it can't get viruses where the others can


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> I had my phone last year upmin Owen Sound and got great reception, we are on the Rogers friends and family plan, I have the BlkBerry Bold with Wifi and it is great as well as a bunch of other stuff that came with it GPS etc. The difference between the BlkBery and the other smartphones is that BlkBerry isn't a programe based unit so it can't get viruses where the others can


I will have to look that plan up. You said the two of you have basically unlimited data? Roger's told me they don't offer that. Hmmmmmmmmm.....

The only thing I don't like about the Bold is it's got a poopier camera than the current Rogers BB Curve. But their Curve isn't a 3G phone.

Can someone explain the differences of the 3G vs. GSM networks? Is there really any difference?

Bell says that their BB's don't use Sim card but Rogers says they do. What does this mean to the end user? Or is that again something to do with the 3G vs. GSM networks?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> I will have to look that plan up. You said the two of you have basically unlimited data? Roger's told me they don't offer that. Hmmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the Bold is it's got a poopier camera than the current Rogers BB Curve. But their Curve isn't a 3G phone.
> 
> ...


I canz esplains... :embara:

Q: Can someone explain the differences of the 3G vs. GSM networks? Is there really any difference?

A: Yep... big difference, just not the one you were expecting.


There are multiple components involved in *all* of todays "phone" services. 3G implys a new, highspeed *data* service, whereas GSM is the base level phone or voice service provided for users on the Rogers network (or AT&T & Tmobile in the USA). These two components must be accounted for separately. You will always have a base level "phone" service, and then another speed of "Data" service that is associated with the network you pick. Sadly, it's not a salad bar... they only come in some combinations. The radios are hardwired into the device, and cannot be changed. Also, most providers only sell one kind of device, you have to pick.

The odd part is that "3G" is used to describe several different technologies that can be associtated to both CDMA and GSM networks as follows below. I'm gonna skip the actual names, and use the ones that will make the most sense when you go shopping. If you want full details, please PM me or start reading Wikipedia 


Bell/Telus Rogers

Phone service	CDMA GSM

Slow data (2G)	1X GPRS

Fast data (3G)	1XEV 3G

*Note: All "Fast Data" devices above will default back to the lower data level if the highspeed one isn't available.
**Please note: This is how the "services" will be displayed on a BlackBerry... I can't fully advise what everyone else uses... 


Q: Bell says that their BB's don't use Sim card but Rogers says they do. 

A: Not quite sure what the question is, but I can answer the concern I think...

Rogers sells "GSM" type devices only. GSM services are tied to a "SIM" card, which can be migrated between handsets regardless of the type (ie, I can move my chip from a Samsung phone to a BlackBerry*, and back again). The phone/data services are tied *to the SIM card*, not to the physical device it's plugged into. 

*NOTE: This does not mean all Rogers SIM cards can allow you to get email on a BlackBerry!! There are services that you *must* pay for before you can use a Data plan, *and* it must be a BlackBerry specific data plan. Please call Rogers for details.

Bell and Telus sell (primarily, I'll get to this) CDMA devices that have a hard coded device ID in them called an "ESN" (AKA - "IMEI") that identifies your hardware to the network it's trying to access. CDMA devices don't use SIM cards (see below for the exceptions).

This has a downside *only* if you have more than one device, as you have to call Bell/Telus and have them "activate" to the new ESN if you want to change. For most folks, they only have one device at a time anyway, so it's not an issue. 


IF however you are in the habit of dropping your device out of a treestand, into the swamp, and then attempting to dry it out by placing it on a warm part of your quad as you exit the woods hauling a critter carcase, sometimes being able to change is a benefit :-D



Now here comes the second part of this. Recently, BlackBerry devices have started coming through Telus and Bell in a new "Worldphone" configuration. Because CDMA networks are not as common outside North America, some BlackBerry smartphones have *both* radio types installed in them. This will allow a primarily "CDMA" device to "roam" onto a GSM network *if* there is no CDMA signal available. This is cool, but it means that you have to have a SIM card from *Bell or Telus* with your ESN coded onto it, and yes... this usually costs something. 

Please don't ask me about pricing... I don't pay attention to that... heh. Also, you cannot install a Rogers SIM into a Bell phone... they don't like that.

"Worldphone" models:

BlackBerry 8830 Worldphone Edition
BlackBerry Tour (9630)
BlackBerry Storm (9530)



Q: What does this mean to the end user?

A: ... umm... PM me?



Q: Or is that again something to do with the 3G vs. GSM networks? 

A: No...  It's all about hardware radios, and who you pay for services.




Now, here comes the easy part... open up a new page in your web browser, bring up blackberry.com, and select the link in the top toolbar that says "SMARTPHONES" to compare em (there's a link at the bottom "Compare BlackBerry Smartphones"). 

If you are looking for some particular feature(s), please PM me. I'm not going to tell you what device to buy (since they are all BlackBerry devices anyway) or who to give your money to, as all of the choices have ups and downs depending on where you are. Best thing I can say is spend some time in your local Timmy's and ask the locals what device they have, and what their experiences have been.

Pretty much all "urban" areas (ie. anthing with 5K+ people) should have no signal issues, but there are always gaps. And if you really do live in the sticks... well... everything is going to have issues with coverage no matter who made it... 


*phew*... I talks alot... someone shut me up.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy crap!! I think we need some more details!:darkbeer:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> Holy crap!! I think we need some more details!:darkbeer:


No... :zip:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Andrew. :thumb:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I have the Curve 8900 with Roger's...it's great. It's not 3G, but I don't spend alot of time surfing and downloading a ton of crap on it.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> I have the Curve 8900 with Roger's...it's great. It's not 3G, but I don't spend alot of time surfing and downloading a ton of crap on it.


If I was going to go with Rogers that would be the Berry I'd get. But they're plans are to expensive. Bell's going to give me unlimited data for $60/month. Rogers won't/ can't touch that. Plus Bell gave me a Tour to use for a few days. I'm on it right now in my house with next to no signal and it's surfing the net just fine. Way faster than my dial-up. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Ya we saw that to but when we asked more about it they didn't include the Blkberry network which was another $35/month, we got unlimited and the Blkbery service for $60 from Rogers. Now that was back in Feb so things might have changed some


----------

